# Countdown to the Corporia RPG launch (Nov 2, 2013)!



## Mark Plemmons (Oct 10, 2013)

I’m about to have *Corporia*, my new tabletop RPG, launch on Kickstarter next month (Saturday, November 2nd, at 8 AM CT)!

You can view preview art and updates from Brabblemark Press on Facebook, Google+, and twitter, and the Corporia RPG community page on Google+.

_Corporia_ is a game about ‘knights in shining Armani’ – reincarnated knights from the court of Camelot reborn in a near-future metropolis to fight against the crushing Order imposed by powerful mega-corporations. Unfortunately, the knights’ return breached reality and also allowed Chaos magicks back onto the Earth. Now the knights and their allies are caught in a shadow war between Order and Chaos, fighting the rise of magicks and monsters while also struggling against the mega-corporations that want to control and dominate them all. If I had to compare it to something you might already be familiar with, I’d call it a mix of Camelot + Torchwood + Angel season 5, with a little Cyberpunk and Shadowrun thrown in.

Here are some extended bullet points with highlights:


Corporia is a game about ‘knights in shining Armani’ – reincarnated knights from the court of Camelot reborn in a near-future metropolis to fight against the crushing Order imposed by powerful mega-corporations. Unfortunately, the knights’ return breached reality and also allowed Chaos magicks back onto the Earth. Now the knights and their allies are caught in a shadow war between Order and Chaos, fighting the rise of magicks and monsters while also struggling against the mega-corporations that want to control and dominate them all. Imagine a mix of Camelot + Torchwood + Angel + a little Cyberpunk and Shadowrun, and you’ll start to get the idea.

The Corporia RPG will be a beautifully produced, limited edition, 208-page hardcover book featuring incredible photographic art of heroes, villains, and monsters.

The rules are based on the new GRAIL system. Simply put, this is: roll 2d6 and add the highest result to a Core Value and related Skill. Then, if the total is higher than the Target Number or opposed roll, the character succeeds. This allows players to combine different Core Values and Skills to meet different situations. 

Corporia fixes the ‘hacker problem’ common to many other futuristic RPGs. In Corporia, hackers can actually bring the other characters with them when they mind-dive into an infinite variety of digital realms.

Several sections are designed as in-world game documents, like mega-corporate spell research documents, magazine articles, and tourist guides. For instance, the tourist guide introduces the setting (aka The City), by providing details on travel, medical care, security, weather, and more – and includes a district map, discusses 19 of the city's districts (including various special locations of interest) and includes information on each of the 18 most powerful ruling mega-corporations. 

I’m proud to say that the creator (that’s me) is an ENnie and Origins award-winner with over 12 years of experience in the role-playing and hobby game industry as a writer, editor, art director, project manager, and graphic designer. I've worked on hundreds of published RPG books, comic books, board games, card games, and more, including: the HackMaster, Aces & Eights, Adventures Dark and Deep, and Dungeons & Dragons-branded Kingdoms of Kalamar RPGs, multiple Dungeons & Dragons and Knights of the Dinner Table comic book series, and others. I have plenty of experience in making projects happen.

I’ve spent over two years working on the game already, and I’ve already put a significant investment of time and money into the writing, art, and design, which means that Corporia is already at 95% complete! The Kickstarter will pay for the art, printing, and US shipping costs, among other related necessities.

Please check out my social media links for more preview art and frequent updates over the next month!


----------



## Mark Plemmons (Oct 15, 2013)

I posted a 14-page draft of the preview PDF that will be linked on the final Kickstarter page! There are some minor tweaks to make to this preview's art and text, but it provides the most detailed look at the rules and setting so far!

You can view it on my blog here:
http://plebotamus.wordpress.com/2013/10/15/corporia-rpg-preview/


----------



## Mark Plemmons (Oct 23, 2013)

I updated the preview PDF (see the above post) with some new text and art!

I've also added a new post to my blog with additional preview art and updates!

- Mark


----------



## Mark Plemmons (Oct 30, 2013)

Only THREE days left until the Kickstarter launch!

I've been posting chapter art previews on my blog this week, which you can see HERE.

Please share!

Thanks,
Mark


----------

